# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  cholesterol a operacja

## madziakilar

Witam,mam 34 lata,6 wrzesnia ide na operacje kolana,moje pytanie brzmi czy wysoki poziom cholesterolu/234/ ma wplyw na operacje?Dodam ze bede miala zabieg w znieczuleniu zewnatrzoponowym.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Jedynie Wysoki poziom cholesterolu w tym przypadku nie jest przeciwwskazaniem do operacji i nie ma większego wpływu na jej przebieg. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rexarik

Jakby operacja była konieczna to polecam Artclinique w Krakowie.

----------

